# Catahoula/Black Lab Mix



## Holaric (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Soooo cute! Is he yours? What is his name?


----------



## Holaric (Jul 16, 2011)

his name is buster. and yes he is mine for now but i am on the fence about what to do. Idk if apt life will exactly be what he needs, while i will be outside with him walking him at least 2 times a day, he will never really be able to be off his leash unless he is at a dog park.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Holaric said:


> his name is buster. and yes he is mine for now but i am on the fence about what to do. Idk if apt life will exactly be what he needs, while i will be outside with him walking him at least 2 times a day, he will never really be able to be off his leash unless he is at a dog park.


you seem to really be focusing on the off lead thing. take this friendly advice and stop that. 

I have a pit bull who cannot be off lead. she does JUST FINE.

secondly...he's cute..but i don't see catahoula in him at all.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

[Quote removed by moderator]

Catahoulas and Labs carry brindle genes. but he doesn't have the shape of either breed. Im inclined to think he's a megamutt...as in a mix of more than 2 breeds.


----------



## Holaric (Jul 16, 2011)

thats what i was told from the shelter...what do you all think he could be?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Holaric said:


> thats what i was told from the shelter...what do you all think he could be?


mega mutt...with some hound in him...maybe. shelters are notoriously terrible at breed assessment.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> mega mutt...with some hound in him...maybe. shelters are notoriously terrible at breed assessment.


Very true. They call everything a lab mix. I've seen 20 lb fluffy dogs called lab x. They could very well be wrong about the breeds.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Very true. They call everything a lab mix. I've seen 20 lb fluffy dogs called lab x. They could very well be wrong about the breeds.


 Well, they have to put something. My pup was listed as a belgian Malinois. XD


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I dunno he's got the same shaped head as my cat. But no matter what he is he's adorable!!










(sorry its so big, I'm still figuring stuff out!)


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe a Plott Hound mix?


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

he is very cute!!

My dog can't be off leash except inside and at the dog park. We have a very long leash and a lead that we stick into the ground otherwise. Decently long walks, or even better running, biking, skating, scootering or w/e at a jog pace for him tires him out just fine, and he is a VERY high energy breed. Another option would to be to find a treadmill on craigslist or something. 

Overall, my jack russell gets toys he loves to throw around (he is breathing just as heavy as a bit at the park!), toys that make him work his mind, and just a few trips outside to potty and sniff around. we go to the dog park maybe once a week. we also are just starting to meet new friends that have fenced back yards to make dog play dates at their place.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

amosmoses89 said:


> I dunno he's got the same shaped head as my cat. But no matter what he is he's adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catahoulas don't really have a specific head type. you get about the same amount of variation as you do with pit bulls. it's not really an indicator of anything per se. we'd need way more and better positioned pix of Buster.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Holaric said:


> his name is buster. and yes he is mine for now but i am on the fence about what to do. Idk if apt life will exactly be what he needs, while i will be outside with him walking him at least 2 times a day, he will never really be able to be off his leash unless he is at a dog park.


I agree with Zim. Don't worry so much about this--I have a fenced yard and do you know what my two do? They go out, do their business and then Gizmo lays on the patio and Gracie lays in the grass. That's it. They play more in the house. 

He is very cute.


----------

